
Wireshark 1.2.0 Released - kqr2
http://www.wireshark.org/docs/relnotes/wireshark-1.2.0.html
======
sh1mmer
Does anyone know enough to pick highlights out of the release note?

I like Wireshark as a tool but I'm hardly an expert.

------
anigbrowl
Be warned, doesn't like 64-bit Win7; tacket capture driver doesn't work.
Nevertheless, looks sufficiently awesome that I'm going to dust off an older
machine just to play with it.

~~~
Maxious
on 32-bit win7 it was "did not automatically install packet capture driver". I
downloaded winpcap 4.1 beta5 seperately, set the compatibility mode to WinXP
SP3 and it installed. Doesn't install cleanly for RAS/VPN network connections
but wired and wireless adapters work.

------
muon
Experienced few crashes on Windows XP and also GUI, at times acts funny,
clicking anywhere on menu, brings the File open dialog box.

